# Opinion/Experience with bullet feeder for lee?



## prof_fate (Jan 2, 2012)

I've got a loadmaster coming to load 9mm with and see in the lee catalog they offer a bullet feeder that they say will up production 50% or more and lines up the bullet more accurately than one can do by hand.

On all my research on loaders I've not seen the bullet feeder mentioned, pro or con, anyplace.

Thoughts? Experience?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

I would hold off on buying anything extra for your Loadmaster until you have it up and running.


----------



## twomode (Jun 7, 2009)

If I remember correctly prof fate, just a few days ago you were discussing just getting into loading. You've jumped right to the top with the LM, hope it works well for you. I'm also going for a LM soon, but I've got turret experience under my belt. I agree with VAmarine here, get what you have up, running, and dialed in and producing so you can get familiar with the whole process before adding another automatic step. Lee instructions for setting up are good, but (maybe I'm just not too smart) they could be a little more clear. During setup, you're going to have to set each die correctly, then check results more than a few times. Once each station is set, then you can slowly start to produce in "auto" mode. That press is going to look like the GM assembly line with 5 rds spinning around. Best of luck, make sure you report back! 

On my first try with a used Pro 1000 I recently bought, I had to completely reset everything from the previous owner. Including the auto bullet feed. Kind of flimsy, but it worked.


----------



## prof_fate (Jan 2, 2012)

Since I know someone that has a LM and can be called on for help I'm not concerned about set up or getting it running. I'd want my results verified regardless of the machine I got.

That's not my question. i've found no talk of the auto bullet loader, good or bad, in the reviews/opinions/warnings about the loadmaster (or pro 1000 which can use the same one).

I appreciate everyone's concern but I asked a specific question for a reason -and still can't get an answer to it.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

prof_fate said:


> Since I know someone that has a LM and can be called on for help I'm not concerned about set up or getting it running. I'd want my results verified regardless of the machine I got.
> 
> That's not my question. i've found no talk of the auto bullet loader, good or bad, in the reviews/opinions/warnings about the loadmaster (or pro 1000 which can use the same one).
> 
> I appreciate everyone's concern but I asked a specific question for a reason -and still can't get an answer to it.


You also asked for thoughts and opinion....if you don't want them, don't ask for them. You might want to check out the Lee Load Master Zone, they might have more info.



prof_fate said:


> *Opinion*/Experience with bullet feeder for lee?
> I've got a loadmaster coming to load 9mm with and see in the lee catalog they offer a bullet feeder that they say will up production 50% or more and lines up the bullet more accurately than one can do by hand.
> 
> On all my research on loaders I've not seen the bullet feeder mentioned, pro or con, anyplace.
> ...


----------



## prof_fate (Jan 2, 2012)

Like many threads and forums some responses while well intentioned, are off base.

Which should I get, X or Y? 
and you get 10 responses with Get A, C Z!

I've got a lee coming, for better or worse. I know the 'baggage' that comes with that brad. $218 vs $379 for the dillon square deal B was a big factor - and the benefits of the dillon over the lee are largely opinion - like asking what ammo is most accurate or which gun is best - depends on the person using it as much as anything else.

One of the reasons for getting a progressive is speed of loading, right? I would think an auto bullet loader would speed things up - yet in a month of research I've not seen it mentioned - pro or con- regarding less presses. I found that odd is all.

As for the comments to 'start slow' or 'get a single stage machine till you figure out how this works' - c'mon - I guess everyone should start with a single shot rifle then move to a SA revolver cause you know, an auto would be too complex to start with. Gimme a break, please!

I've talked to a number of folks and many started on progressives and none have regretted it or found it overwhelmingly complicated. The only consistent adivce I get is go slow, get each stage working properly then move to the next - and 'are you mechincally inclined' more regarding lee presses than progressives.

Sure, 3 to 5 things (depending on how you set up the press) happen at one time - that's the point, isn't it? Having spent 15 years earning my living as a mechanic/tech on cars/boats/bikes I can handle anything mechanical, anything that needs tweaks and adjustments, no problem. Gimme some specs on the finished round and I bet I could set the press up with no manual - not to sound cocky but I've done more complex things successfully and on the first try too.

Perhaps reloading is more complex than my first person conversations with those that do have lead me to believe. I guess I'll find out soon enough, unless I shoot my eye out first. LOL


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

If you go to the Midway USA site and search for "Lee Bullet Feeder", there are about 30 reviews spread out over the different calibers of feeders. Most are positive, with an overall rating of 3 stars.

Shop MidwayUSA


----------

